# Yield on a Butt?  Or How Much Butt Do I Really Need?



## gregor (May 21, 2016)

So my best friends know I have a new smoker, and I'm (we're) itching to try it out Memorial Day weekend.

Pretty much decided on pulled pork to start, with sides and dessert.  I know from previous experience I need about a half-pound of meat per person for serving, and I'm thinking we are probably a group of 10-12 people.  

That would tell me I need about 6 pounds of finished meat.  What's the typical yield on a pork butt?  I noticed my local Amish market has pork butts with the bone removed, too.  How's that play into the equation?

Probably plenty of room in the smoker, and for something that takes this long to cook, we definitely want leftovers.

Is a 50% yield reasonable?  So just to feed the crew I need 12-14 lbs of pork butt and another butt for leftovers?

My Smokin-it 2d says it holds 35 lbs...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2016)

An 8 lb butt will yield about 4 lbs of PP. You are right the yield is about 50%.

If you need 1/2 lb of PP per person and you have 12 people that's 6 lbs. of PP.

So you need to start out with a 12 lb. butt. Or 2 - 6 lb. butts.

A couple of 8 lb butts should feed everyone & leave you with some leftovers.

Al


----------



## 3montes (May 22, 2016)

Always a interesting topic. I always weigh my pork butts before and after smoking. I generally run about 42% waste. I don't like to use the word waste really because all that fat serves it's purpose.  I figure on 3 to 4 sammies per pound. I just purchased about 60lbs of Creekstone Farms bone in pork butts. I expect a even higher yield from these. The meat is a darker color than what I normally purchase. They are from Duroc hogs. Some may say expensive but I payed $2.61 a lb. Retail for super market pork butts here is usually $2.99. I'm really looking forward to trying these. Will be cooking them next weekend.  Don't mind the higher cost if I get a bigger yield. I always put quality before costs. If I'm going to spend hours smoking something I want to start with the best I can get. 

I like bone in. I think the meat is better and it's always fun when the bone falls out when ready ready to pull.


----------

